# A Better Route Planner Process



## BeerFizz (Nov 2, 2020)

Wondering what those who using ABRP actually use as a process.

Hi,

I just received my car a few days ago. 

Not using the Tesla navigator and running ABRP on the display browser seems slow and awkward, hides the Tesla navigation and also precludes having the battery warmed etc.

So, the process I was thinking of is as follows.


Do the ABRP planning on a phone, tablet, pc etc. beforehand.
In the car use the Tesla navigator to navigate to the first charger provided by ABRP.
When at the first charger, use the Tesla navigator to navigate to the second charger provided by ABRP
etc.
Does that make sense?
What do other people do?

Phil


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

That's how I do it...


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

I've used ABRP before long trip (multiple days) to figure out the best times/locations to stop - but then only use the in car nav on actual drives.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

We used ABRP before doing out huge cross-country Canada trip last year and it was a godsend, especially because it allowed us to input a lot of variable that Tesla doesn't have in the nav such as outside temps, extra weight, road conditions etc.. 
For a long trip like that I really helped us determine what we could expect in terms of setting a record. It came back with 72 hours, we did it in 73.5. We could have done it in the allotted time but we made a couple of mistakes (human). For normal trips though we just rely on the built-in nav, it's very accurate


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I have over 50K road trip miles. I have used ABRP for some pre-trip planning, but never in the car. The nav system does the job beautifully and accurately. Now, if only Tesla would come through with those waypoints...


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Yeah, ABRP (and some of the other sites) are great for preplanning but the Tesla nav is the way I go once driving. Until Tesla lets us do multiple stops or choose from alternate routings, going from charge to charge is the way to go.

Sometimes, Tesla won’t show all charging options (even their own) once you’re on a nav route so you can cancel and enter the address or search again based on your ABRP data (always good to have that with you, especially if you’re traveling into spotty cellular areas). Nice thing is, Tesla shows good info about nearby food/restrooms/shopping. You can also set the next destination when you start charging so the car will estimate how much you need to charge.

Downside to all of them is how difficult it is to set an arrival SOC. Each of the planners (not Tesla) has a way to do it but it isn’t necessarily intuitive.


----------



## BeerFizz (Nov 2, 2020)

Thanks for you responses.

Phil


----------



## Feathermerchant (Sep 17, 2018)

I used ABRP for a few months but now I can recognize enough that I don't feel I need it. I use the Tesla Nav and observe what it estimates for battery arrival % then compare that to actual. On my wife's car (Y) in the winter it always arrives with 5 or more additional % battery. On my Perf Model 3 it can be the same or a little lower. So I adjust if I think I have to or just drive. The lowest I have arrived at a SC is 9% when I had to drive a different route because of traffic and then missed an exit and had to drive even further. But is still was a non issue. 9% is over 20 miles.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Yes, doing the pre-plan on a computer and then input results into the tesla nav is the only way to go. When I did my route 66 trip last year, before I had really tried all this, it kind of made sense to enter some of the complicated routes, with lots of waypoints and such, into ABRP and then run it on the car screen while driving. But I found that it very rarely kept up with where I was, and kept freezing and stuff. And was generally a huge ordeal to enter a days worth of complicated directions into the app. So I quickly shifted to backup plan number 1, using a dedicated gps for routing, and all was well with that.


----------

